# XML vs XHP-50 efficiency



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey all. i read the write up at CREE and what I got out of it is the XHP-50 puts out double the light of the XML-2 at lower system costs. Does that mean if I were to replace my xml with the XHP-50 I will have the same run time as I do now and double the lumens?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 1, 2016)

No - it would not. The XHP-50 LED is a 6v/12v LED. You need a different driver to be able to drive the LED properly.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 2, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> No - it would not. The XHP-50 LED is a 6v/12v LED. You need a different driver to be able to drive the LED properly.


Oh ok. What if I had The correct driver put in? Would it be double the brightness with equal run time?
thank you for the reply.


----------



## Strintguy (Aug 2, 2016)

This sounds like a discussion that happened at Zebra Light headquarters...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd have to look up the spec sheets but I don't think the XHP-50 has double the efficacy of the XML2. It may be capable of putting out twice the lumens, but the total power to put out 2x the lumens will be more. 

It also depends on your setup - is it a single cells light? I haven't seen any boost drivers out there capable of driving a XHP-50 from a single cell. It would be nice to see some options appear and I am sure they will in time, but for now companies like ZL have definitely made some cool custom drivers for their lights.


----------



## scs (Aug 2, 2016)

IIRC the lumens per watt ratings for both are about the same, but the latter can be driven at higher wattages.
Armytek uses the XHP 50 in the wizard headlamp, which is 1x18650. Don't know whether it's the 6v or 12v variant.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 2, 2016)

The XHP-50 is the same whether connected for 6v or 12v. it's basically two sets of two dies either run in series or parallel. The configuration is based on the mPCB you hook it up to. I believe the XHP-70 is the same. The only one in the XHP lineup that only has one option - 12v mounting - is the XHP-35. 

I love the 1 x 18650 form factor and would love to be able to drive any of the XHP line-up. I don't want to have to run 2 x 18350 to get it to work though as the loss in overall capacity is not worth it.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 2, 2016)

Ah ok. It's a single cell light. So I guess it's a no go. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Danallen (Apr 13, 2017)

I know this thread is a little old, but I have been wondering how the Klarus G20 runs the xhp70 with a single 26650. I guess they can put in a driver the pushes the voltage up. All I am saying is a single cell can run the xhp70 even though it's voltage requirement is 6 or 12V.


----------

